# Duck Recipes



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

how do you guys prepare ducks? I usualy roast them the traditional way but I'm looking for a change


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Just made up some last weekend: Put some red wine, garlic and favorite spices in the foil with the duck and cooked it on the grill till done. Was folded up in the foil, as it doesn't have any fat to keep it tender.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yes wild duck. did you just breast the bird out?


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

It was really simple. My buddy did a couple then I did it. Slit the throat all the way across and peel the skin and feathers away all at once-took maybe two minutes.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Take a look at my group site on MSN.
We have Duck and Goose recipies posted there.
Some other stuff there also.
Http://www.WaterFowlersImporium 
Please join if you like.

I put up the address wrong to the site.
here is the right link up.
http://groups.msn.com/WaterFowlersImporium 
I must be going QUACKERS from all the wind tareing the skin off my face and pealing my eyeballs out. 
My eyes are still sore form it. But I be out tomarrow doing it again.
I cant help it. I was born that way.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

This works best with larger breasts like mallards or black ducks:

I use 6 breasts (3 birds), 

Heat oven to 400, quickly brown breasts in olive oil with salt/pepper and transfer to pan and place in oven. In same pan saute 2 finely chopped shallots, a clove minced garlic, and a cup or so of shitake and or oyster mushrooms, about 2 minutes. Add some rosemary, thyme, and salt and pepper. Next add 1 cup of white wine, crank up the heat and reduce by half. Next add a half pint of heavy cream, bring back to temp and cook to reduce until desired thickness. You will need to stir constantly. Don't cook the breasts more than 10 minutes or so- you want them to be cooked no more than medium, medium rare to rare is best.

Whole process takes about 15 minutes or so and well worth the effort, the sauce is killer!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

get out the turkey deep fryer..cook the whole bird(or just the breast) then as soon as you pull them out cover with unfrozen concentrated orange juice let sit a few mins and enjoy


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

3 Rd. times a charm.
Got it right this time.
man I pitifull
http://www.msnusers.com/WaterFowlersImporium
Recipes are in the recipie pages on the left of screen


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the recipes guys


----------

